
Highlights from Git 2.24 - chmaynard
https://github.blog/2019-11-03-highlights-from-git-2-24/
======
chmaynard
Release notes:
[https://github.com/git/git/blob/v2.24.0/Documentation/RelNot...](https://github.com/git/git/blob/v2.24.0/Documentation/RelNotes/2.24.0.txt)

